# Baton Rouge Repticon 6/1 & 6/2



## tinkgirl77 (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyone going or vending?

.:* Lisa *:.
laissez le bon temps roulet!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Lisa, I'm not going to make this one. There's an orchid show in Metairie that weekend too. I'll definitely be there Saturday.


----------



## tinkgirl77 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok well maybe the one in chalmette in july I believe. Im busy mist of the day Saturday so the hubby and I planned on going to it Sunday. Where is the orchid show? Didn't realize there was one but with the week I had at the big O, im not surprised I didn't know. Lol

.:* Lisa *:.
laissez le bon temps roulet!


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

I might try and make it sunday. if anything just to look around.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

The show is at Lakeside Mall.


----------

